

Entrepreneurship Lessons from 1 Week of Hustling  - dohertyjf
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/c34d8351dbb9

======
billrobertson42
Why do I feel like every time I read one of these articles where the person
refers to what they're doing as, "hustling," that they're not somebody I would
ever want to trust?

